
GCHQ: A Christmas card with a cryptographic twist for charity - nl5887
http://www.gchq.gov.uk/press_and_media/news_and_features/Pages/Directors-Christmas-puzzle-2015.aspx
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10719164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10719164)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10718986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10718986)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10716385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10716385)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10716331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10716331)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711785)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710660)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710212)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710192)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709958)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706534)

